# Help header question!!!



## 04gtslow (Mar 22, 2012)

I recently bought an 04 m6 it has a corsa catback and a k&n cia. I am wanting to get kooks headers and catless mid pipes wondering if i should get 1 3/4 or 1 7/8?? dont know which would be best would like to to heads and a cam in the near future. One other question i have is should i do a fast intake and tb before i do heads and cam?? Any thoughts would help 

Thanks Zach


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Heads and cam first and 1 3/4" primaries


----------



## 04gtslow (Mar 22, 2012)

would you go with geting 243 heads and haqving them done or have my 241 heads done??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

241s _CAN_ be done close to 243s but you have to spend big bucks. 243s with just a slight milling give 25-30 rwhp or so. Valve, bowl and port work can give even more.


----------

